# Toronto, ON



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Apparently last forum is too old. If anyone in Toronto ever wants to hang out or do something, I'd definitely be up for it


----------



## AllGlad (Feb 16, 2018)

Maybe...


----------



## Meero (Dec 13, 2011)

I would be down to do something!


----------



## bicycle (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm interested. Do you already have ideas about where to meet, or what to do? Do you want ideas from others?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I probably say this in every Toronto thread, but I would consider it if I wasn't the oldest one. I'd feel like a chaperone, lol. Except last person I met from here who lived near Toronto completely forgot about me, or decided he didn't like me anymore and removed me from all forms of contact. I thought we were actually becoming friends. Serves me right.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> I probably say this in every Toronto thread, but I would consider it if I wasn't the oldest one. I'd feel like a chaperone, lol. Except last person I met from here who lived near Toronto completely forgot about me, or decided he didn't like me anymore and removed me from all forms of contact. I thought we were actually becoming friends. Serves me right.


I think people are really flaky.


----------



## R0b3 (Mar 26, 2018)

I would be down too.


----------



## AllGlad (Feb 16, 2018)

Seems like quite a bit of people might be interested, long weekend coming up I'll be interested, maybe I'll start???


----------



## R0b3 (Mar 26, 2018)

Id be down for weekend, but busy on the saturday.


----------



## Meero (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey if this still going on i would be up for it! But im busy saturday as well.


----------



## bicycle (Jan 6, 2010)

Since several different people have now written in this thread, and I don't see any new messages from the thread-starter, who wants to meet with who?

Me: I'd meet with pretty much anyone.


----------



## AllGlad (Feb 16, 2018)

I pm'd a couple people here, no response back... I think someone has to initiate (like create an event/place) in order for this too work.... or maybe a group get together may not be necessary.... and people can meet one on one...



bicycle said:


> Since several different people have now written in this thread, and I don't see any new messages from the thread-starter, who wants to meet with who?
> 
> Me: I'd meet with pretty much anyone.


----------



## mxeknt (Mar 28, 2018)

Sounds like a sausage fest.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Looks like the ages here are older than usual, so I might be in. (Usually I have the same concern as Crisigv.)


----------



## bicycle (Jan 6, 2010)

AllGlad said:


> I pm'd a couple people here, no response back... I think someone has to initiate (like create an event/place) in order for this too work.... or maybe a group get together may not be necessary.... and people can meet one on one...


AllGlad, would you consider meeting with me one on one? (Feel free to say no.) Maybe we could make a start for other people to join us?
And anyone else, if you'd be willing to meet with me, please let me know.


----------



## AllGlad (Feb 16, 2018)

bicycle said:


> AllGlad, would you consider meeting with me one on one? (Feel free to say no.) Maybe we could make a start for other people to join us?
> And anyone else, if you'd be willing to meet with me, please let me know.
> 
> Since I haven't posted more than fifteen times, I can't send PMs, except to staff. I guess I'd be able to receive them, though.


It would be something that I would consider. But I am somewhat socially awkward especially with people I barely know... so meeting without really knowing each that much if at all... might be something that I am unsure about...

If you want, we could communicate through a messenger of some sort (skype, google hangouts, etc...), slowly get to know each other.

But what I was thinking was starting a discord group for people to discuss meeting others but also maybe getting to know other people that may be interested in meeting...

Edit: I think I get what you mean sorta, we could set a date too meet in this group, if others are interesting they can hope on in, if not hopefully we will each other well enough so if it's just one on one... it won't be too bad lol


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

AllGlad said:


> If you want, we could communicate through a messenger of some sort (skype, google hangouts, etc...), slowly get to know each other.
> 
> But what I was thinking was starting a discord group for people to discuss meeting others but also maybe getting to know other people that may be interested in meeting...


I kinda like this idea.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Too far away for me, sorry. You Torontonian's have fun amongst yourselves.


----------



## bicycle (Jan 6, 2010)

AllGlad said:


> It would be something that I would consider. But I am somewhat socially awkward especially with people I barely know... so meeting without really knowing each that much if at all... might be something that I am unsure about...
> 
> If you want, we could communicate through a messenger of some sort (skype, google hangouts, etc...), slowly get to know each other.
> 
> ...


I would probably be somewhat socially awkward as well--with anyone. And I wouldn't reject a person for being socially awkward!

Yes, getting to know each other first is a very good idea.

Do you already know how to start a discord group? I've heard of discord, but don't know much about it. Can you access it through a simple website?

Yeah, what you said in your addition above is something I was thinking of. Exactly!


----------



## AllGlad (Feb 16, 2018)

bicycle said:


> I would probably be somewhat socially awkward as well--with anyone. And I wouldn't reject a person for being socially awkward!
> 
> Yes, getting to know each other first is a very good idea.
> 
> ...


Discord can be used on a web broswer or with an app (should be available on iphones).

It's sorta like the chatrooms we have here on sas. But if you know any other app that can do this or you would prefere, let us know!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

If discord is an app, that would work. So we can get notifications. There's also Skype or WhatsApp. Whatever works for everyone.


----------



## AllGlad (Feb 16, 2018)

Crisigv said:


> If discord is an app, that would work. So we can get notifications. There's also Skype or WhatsApp. Whatever works for everyone.


All those should work, tho you get don't notifications with discord... I'm down with any of them as I have them all installed and I think you can create groups in them, tho I am not very familiar whatsapp...

We'll wait till bicycle or someone else responds


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

AllGlad said:


> All those should work, tho you get don't notifications with discord... I'm down with any of them as I have them all installed and I think you can create groups in them, tho I am not very familiar whatsapp...
> 
> We'll wait till bicycle or someone else responds


Sounds good


----------



## R0b3 (Mar 26, 2018)

I'm good with any of those


----------



## bicycle (Jan 6, 2010)

I think Discord looks pretty good. That would be my first choice. If we used that, would one of us have to create a chatroom or group there? 

Does Discord (for example), have functions or options that wouldn't be available in the SAS chatrooms?


----------



## AllGlad (Feb 16, 2018)

bicycle said:


> I think Discord looks pretty good. That would be my first choice. If we used that, would one of us have to create a chatroom or group there?
> 
> Does Discord (for example), have functions or options that wouldn't be available in the SAS chatrooms?


I guess we can try discord... if it does not suit our needs, we can always try something else ...

The way that I think discord works is that someone creates a server, and people join the server. The server itself can contain mulitple chatrooms. My idea is that we have a general chatroom, and then another chatroom for info pertaining to gatherings so that instead of everyone asking people where is this, and when is that, there would be a separate chatroom for this information.

I'll pm the people the invite link to the people who responded recently


----------



## LNahid2000 (May 23, 2007)

Just randomly came across this thread...would love to meet up with you guys as well!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

BleedingHearts said:


> Man, I'd love to go to one of these but when the time actually comes idk :s


See if @AllGlad can send you the link for our group. Then we can all get to know each other. Just a thought.


----------



## AllGlad (Feb 16, 2018)

Crisigv said:


> See if @*AllGlad* can send you the link for our group. Then we can all get to know each other. Just a thought.


Ok will do!


----------



## cosmicKitten (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm interested in this too, if it's still happening


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Wait, there's a group for this?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

We've already had a small meet, but are open to more. And anyone is welcome.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Crisigv said:


> We've already had a small meet, but are open to more. And anyone is welcome.


How do I join this group?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

gunner21 said:


> How do I join this group?


Was that you who joined?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

I went to one of these group meet ups but I couldn't find them and they gave me very specific directions and instructions, too.


----------



## bicycle (Jan 6, 2010)

Did you find the place itself, and not find the people when you got there?



Mabel Pines said:


> I went to one of these group meet ups but I couldn't find them and they gave me very specific directions and instructions, too.


----------

